
OpenToonz (formerly Toonz) Has Been Released - doppp
https://opentoonz.github.io/
======
darfs
•_• Ghibli is awesome! I'll Test that tomorrow. It looks pretty cool.

Btw: can u please provide a default-English in your GitHub Repository? I even
dont speak Japanese. That could be awesome. And an English README.. Has
someone experience with this(OpenToonz, not Japanese...)?

~~~
austinstorm
I'm quite sure this was not posted by the authors, and they won't see your
comment here.

